
Facebook Developers And Ad Networks Participating In Race To The Bottom - timr
http://www.allfacebook.com/2009/06/facebook-developers-and-ad-networks-participating-in-race-to-the-bottom/
======
mattmaroon
He's right and he's wrong. He's right that it's a race to the bottom. He's
wrong that developers who choose a moral high ground will do better. They
won't. Developers who take the short term money can parlay it into long term
money by dumping people off onto their other apps, buying ads, etc.

